# $28,000 Sale or Trade near Nashville, Tenn. Small cave, creek



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

For sale or trade, flexible terms: 5 acres, Whites Creek area, Davidson County, Tennessee. Year-round spring branch, cave, trees, fronts a paved road that runs along I-24. Secluded building spot on the hill, area of nice homes on acreages. Only 13 miles to downtown Nashville.

The owner is totally barter-friendly. Property is owned free and clear. Open to consider trades or part trades in all states for vehicles, land, homes or other things of value. Let me know what you have. Sorry, cannot take livestock in trade. Cannot assume payments on a loan.

Can owner finance with at least 25% down in cash or trade value, low interest.

Discount for cash. Just send a message if interested. I have more info and photos.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Very interested....Message sent!


----------



## TVless (Feb 21, 2003)

Sending you an email today. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

While i was in final negotiations with the OP / Seller of this property, a very troubling occurence has taken place.

After at least a dozen Emails back and forth, and a telephone call, we were just about to sign the paperwork to complete the transaction, when the seller abrubtly stopped all communication, and has not returned any of my follow up correspondence. There is no reasonable explanation....and I am very concerned! I pray that these folks are safe and sound.


----------

